# Empty Shell Defense XM556 belt fed 5.56 Micro Mini-gun



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Now that would be fun to play with.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Holy crap that is awesome . I agree it would be a hell of a toy.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's a mini mini gun! I shall call him......Mini me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It just doesn't have "the sound". Not like a Cobra mounted 7.62 Mini Gun. You know, kinda like a cow mooing. :vs_love:

Been many a year since I heard that.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I would want one but, I couldn't afford to feed that thing!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It just doesn't have "the sound". Not like a Cobra mounted 7.62 Mini Gun. You know, kinda like a cow mooing. :vs_love:
> 
> Been many a year since I heard that.:tango_face_smile:


I got a close up (from tank) look and listen to a Vulcan on a M113 as it opened up during Desert Storm. Quite a sight and sound at sun down and multiple Iraqi tanks burning and blowing up on the ridgeline above our valley.


----------

